# Die etwas andere Bootswahl



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin! 

Ich weiß, die Frage ist exotisch und soviel habe ich auch nicht unterm Kopfkissen liegen, aber.... mich interessiert folgendes:

Welches Boot/Schiff (Motor, kein Segel) bräuchte man, wenn man möglichst autak und ggf. nonstop den Atlantik oder Pazifik mit 4-8 Personen überqueren wollte? 

Könnte eine interessante Unterhaltung werden. 

Achja, ich kann ein Schlauchboot aufpumpen und relativ gut rudern 

Liebe Grüße 

Doc


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Moin Doc
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Seetauglichkeitseinstufung

ein kleiner Anfang hast was zu lesen#h

mfg nobbi


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Hallo, hast du im Lotto gewonnen, oder geerbt?
Bei der Personenzahl brauchst du da schon etwas ab 15m und größer und wenn es wirklich autark sein soll, kommst du nicht ohne Segel aus!
Ein Motorsegler wäre eventuell ein Kompromis?

Jürgen


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Moin Nobbi, 

jo thx, Kategori A - Hochsee. A6, bzw. eher A8.


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Hey Jürgen, 

segeln ist nicht so mein Ding, ist für mich wie stricken


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

ohne Segel geht da garnix.....oder es wird utopisch teuer... vielleicht am ehesten nen audgedienten fischkutter oder sowas wenns günstig werden soll


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Es geht nicht ums Geld. Der Faktor ist uninteressant. Mich interessiert das Thema einfach.


----------



## mlkzander (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

ein katamaran mit e antrieb und ewig vielen solarzellen, windkraft und einen unterwasser generator

es braucht also nicht unbedingt ein segel.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Da gabs mal einen, der in einer umgebauten 13m Linsen Sturdy über Island, Grönland etc da rüber geschippert ist (Bericht in Boote-Zeitschrift, länger her).

Allerdings mit 2 Personen und viel Spritkanistern.......

Bei der genannten Personenzahl und dem benötigten Sprit wird sicher alles unter 20m Illusion sein, eher noch mal minimum 5m drauf packen


----------



## bobrooney (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Elling E4

http://www.bootshandel-magazin.de/news/atlantikquerung_mit_der_motoryacht/

ab 400K€


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*



> ein katamaran mit e antrieb und ewig vielen solarzellen, windkraft und einen unterwasser generator



Aber dann den Wilson nicht vergessen!

https://mccrabass.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/castaway_1850515i.jpg

Jürgen


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gabs mal einen, der in einer umgebauten 13m Linsen Sturdy über Island, Grönland etc da rüber geschippert ist (Bericht in Boote-Zeitschrift, länger her).
> 
> Allerdings mit 2 Personen und viel Spritkanistern.......
> 
> Bei der genannten Personenzahl und dem benötigten Sprit wird sicher alles unter 20m Illusion sein, eher noch mal minimum 5m drauf packen



Die sind immer noch auf Tour Gypsy Life 

http://www.haraldpaul.com/gypsy.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Jaaaaaaaaa, genau! 
Danke!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Ohne Segel wird es nicht nur utopisch teuer, sondern auch unberechenbar gefährlich.

Du brauchst ein Boot, welches durchkentern können sollte, sprich ein aufrichtendes Moment durch einen tiefen Schwerpunkt im Rumpf besitzt. Eine komplett autarke, leistungsfähige Ersatzmaschine mit separater Strom/Treibstoffversorgung und unabhängigem Propeller/Ruder. Und vorzugsweise hast du auch noch einen Mechaniker dabei, der sich mit der kompletten Anlage bestens auskennt.
Wenn dir nämlich deine Maschine bei schwerer See ausfällt, wird dein Ruder nicht mehr angeströmt, der Kasten ist manövrierunfähig, liegt iwann quer zur Welle und das kann es dann je nach Höhe sehr zügig gewesen sein. Ein Szenario, was dir bei einem Segelboot nicht passieren kann, da sorgt selbst das Rig ohne einen Fetzen Tuch für genug Vortrieb, um nur vor Topp und Takel ablaufen zu können. Weiterhin können Segelboote quasi nicht kentern.

Was den Spritverbrauch betrifft, würde ich mich nach einem Verdränger-oder Halbgleiterrumpf umsehen, unter 40 Fuß wird da wohl gar nix.
Viel Spaß beim Durchrechnen der Dieselkosten. Und dran denken, beim Atlantik kann man zwar rüber die bequeme Barfußroute mit Passat im Rücken während der Wintermonate nehmen, der Kahn muß aber auf einer meist nördlicher gewählten Route wieder zurück...

Solche Touren macht man mit einem Segelboot, alles andere ist eigentlich für Kleingruppen utopisch, oder du hast richtig Asche zur Verfügung...

Wie Viele von eurer Crew haben denn Hochseeerfahrung, und damit meine ich nicht, mal mitgesegelt zu sein, sondern ein Boot als Skipper geführt zu haben?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Geld. Der Faktor ist uninteressant. Mich interessiert das Thema einfach.




Dann wahlweise für jeden 'nen Baum fällen und ab dafür::q

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article581262/Per-Einbaum-ueber-den-Atlantik-Nehberg-wills-wagen.html

Irgend ein Verrrückter wollte auch mal mit'm Wassertreter rüber, keine Ahnung, ob das geklappt hat.

Zwei Studenten im Ruderboot wurden hundert Seemeilen hinter Gran Canaria das letzte Mal gesehen...


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die sind immer noch auf Tour Gypsy Life
> 
> http://www.haraldpaul.com/gypsy.html




geile schaizze, gleich mal angepinnt..


----------



## Tommes63 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Je nach Gelbeutel (Dieselrechnung) geht das auch mit ner Motor Yacht. Die meisten machen das unter Segel.

Moderne Boote können eigentlich mehr ab als die Crew. Dann gehts noch danach wie leidensfähig die Besatzung ist bzw. wie komfortabel das Ganze sein muß.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist mal ne Kleinfamilie, 2 Erw. 1 Kind, um die Welt gesegelt mit ner Etap 21#d. Die haben ein Buch geschrieben, Mal sehen wie weit wir kommen. Nach oben sind natürlich keine Grenzen:q.

Pi mal Daumen wird ein Segler ab 10m bequem, ab 12m wieder unbequem. Es sei denn es sind genug Leute an Bord die gut genug segeln können, dann sind auch größere Boote überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

gabs nicht auch mal 2 Engländer, die rüber gerudert sind?


----------



## Tommes63 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Ähm Sch.. hab eben noch mal gelesen du willst Motoren. Da gabs mal ein Ehepaar die sind rüber mit 12m Stahl Verdränger (Jannie Lena), bis USA haben den Big Loop gefahren, und wieder zurück. Zu viert sollte die Größe auch reichen.

Und wenn du jetzt kein Geld hast, dann vielleicht später. Wenn schon Interesse da is, dann verlier sowas nich aus den Augen. Eventuell irgend wo mitfahren:g.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gabs nicht auch mal 2 Engländer, die rüber gerudert sind?




Da rudern ständig welche auf'm Teich rum, die haben mittlerweile sogar 'nen eigenen Club.

http://www.atlanticrowingclub.com/


Manche kommen an, andere recycelt die See...

http://www.ksta.de/panorama/auf-dem-atlantik-verschollen,15189504,14083992.html


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

Alternativ
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...tik-ueberquerung-per-schilfboot-a-493896.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die etwas andere Bootswahl*

suche mal nach den "Unalten" die sind allerdings in den USA gestartet.


----------

